# Wart?



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

This has been on my fish for quite a few months (3-4) now. I've tried using just salt with some success, but not enough to rid him of it. Should I up the salt or try a med? Melafix does nothing to it. The growth isnt cottony, but more like cauliflower.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I can't help you. Interesting growth.
I had a betta once that got a growth in his mouth to the point where no food went in and i ended up euthanizing him. 
mousey


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I have a betta with a similar growth also. Same place but the growth is much smaller than this one. When it first appeared I tried treating her with various things and nothing made it go away but it didn't get bigger either. Sorry I wish I could tell you what it was, I'd like to know too!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It IS a wart. It's caused by a virus, like any other wart.
Lymphocystis, if you wanna look it up.

Anyway, like any other wart, it eventually goes away on it's own after several weeks or months. 
It IS contagious, but only very slowly.

You _could_ simply slice it off with a razor blade, but considering where it is, that's really not the best idea. I've never experimented with Compound-W or Freeze-off, but I wouldn't expect them to work.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks, I haven't noticed any other fish having similar bumps in the tank he came out of. I'll keep him in quar until in goes away(hopefully). I'll pass on the Comp-W or Freeze-off .


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks OldSalt  I did have her in a shared tank but removed her since I didn't know what it was and I didn't want to expose anyone else to nasties in case it was a cyst of protozoan nasties or something. Of course its been several months and it hasnt changed so I finally quit worrying about it other than just keeping her separate from everyone else. I agree, I can't imagine experimenting on my girlie with comp w or freeze off .. ack! heh


----------

